

Alert: Your Plant Needs Water - kul
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443921504577643460932560358.html

======
cydonian_monk
Twine is an interesting looking product, and 'connected everything' is most
likely the future, but using tech to tell you to water your houseplants
screams of engineering a problem to match a solution. (Which is, of course,
the foundation of geek society.) Besides: I water my army of jades once a
millineum (give or take a thousand years). If I go too long between waterings:
no worries, they just grow roots above the soil and take water from the air.

Plants aside, I'm rather interested in where the 'connected universe' will
take us. I'd much rather have my washer/dryer push a notification than buzz
loudly or sit idle. Likewise with the snail-mail box once the postman's left a
letter. And micro messages from my plants/oven/door mat shouldn't be hard on
bandwidth; just a drop in the bucket compared to media delivery (video).

------
kul
This to read the full thing:
[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q&esrc=s...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCUQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10000872396390443921504577643460932560358.html&ei=UOtOUILAFMasiQLzv4CQDQ&usg=AFQjCNF-2VABiNtbgxePM19kxQyYAqkJxA&sig2=UaEJ5tZP9dYx-
ZQgsaEfLA)

------
GFKjunior
A hacker friendly gardening solution.

[http://makeprojects.com/Project/Garduino-Geek-
Gardening/62/1...](http://makeprojects.com/Project/Garduino-Geek-
Gardening/62/1#.UE-BehWMztZ)

------
hinathan
Hope the Twine ships eventually, it's such a slick solution. A few years ago I
wired up my office basil plant to a moisture sensor so it could post to its
Facebook page (Basil Green) when it needed watering. Being tethered to a
computer was sort of overkill since the real data rate was three or four bits
per day.

------
JoeAltmaier
Wondering: a device to monitor devices that can fail silently, good. But it
needs two AAA batteries. When they discharge, does Twine fail silently? Do I
need another Twine to monitor each Twine? Wait.. that can't work.

~~~
jkestner
It can monitor itself. Emails when the batteries are running low.

------
huhtenberg
Screw plants. Leave the washing machine alone. Just give me a WiFi-controlled
wall switch and it will be a _huge_ step forward for everyone interested in
home automation.

------
taybin
Sounds like a distracting hell that I have somehow managed without.

------
expralitemonk
I wouldn't mind an autonomous squirt-gun that can distinguish between crows
and cardinals, and can keep the former out of my bird feeder.

------
sethish
I read this as "Alert: Your _Planet_ Needs Water"

------
JimmaDaRustla
False: My cat ate my only plant.

~~~
ars
You are new here. Just an alert: off topic silliness like this is not desired
here. Reddit likes that kind of thing.

You have 1 karma at the moment. If your karma goes negative your account will
be hell-banned, and you will not be notified when this happens.

~~~
JimmaDaRustla
Alright. Alright. Don't rustle your jimmies.

